# How much Nitrogen Have You Put Down



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I'm asking everyone to tell me how much nitrogen have you guys put down this summer growing season. I have been spoon feeding and using liquid applications. I also recycle clippings. This year I have used less Nitrogen then I ever have. 
I have used 2.75 pounds so far and tomorrow I will be putting down another application.
Last year I was using 1.5 pounds a month. 
Let me know 
1) poundage 
2) catch or bag clippings
3) Renovation or Maintenance 
4) Grass type

I'm just trying to get a general consensus on what everyone is doing.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm putting down about 2.25 pounds per month during my renovation. I'll probably put significantly less next year once everything is the way I want it.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Back yard, only counting N not counting liquid applications. 4.55lb N.
Front yard, 1.6lb N prior to renovation. After renovation 1.15lbN so far


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

.5 lbs/k 3 times this year and I'm done, but it's Centipede, which doesn't require much N. I mulched my clippings all year up until about 2 weeks ago when I started seeing signs of fungus. I have also been using N-ext all season and have put down 4 treatments of RGS, Humic 12, MicroGreene and d-thatch at various times.

My yard has fared much better than most other neighbors' yards during the hot/dry spells this summer. I suspect the added nutrients of the N-ext products, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

7 apps overall with a total of 3lbs N so far. Lots of renovations with 3 topdressings. Tifway 419. I mulch except when scalping, which I've done 3 times a well. One big spring scalp and two minor HOC resets.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

1) .25 lbs of N per 1000 per week. 6.25 lbs in total
2) mulch clippings
3) Bermuda grow-in
4) Common Bermuda


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Looking at the greens keeper app I have applied 8 pounds per thousand so far this year. I plan to spay the rest of the year but it wont be a lot. No rain in site so I am waiting until we have rain again before I do anything but mow.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Around .6-.8# every month. Got impatient and double dosed this last month... it's growing like crazy


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Probably 2 1/2 to 3 pounds per thousand thus far. Should end the year with 3 1/2 to 4 pounds per thousand for the year. This puts me in line with the suggested amount from my soil test...


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Way too much. I haven't kept a really close eye on it, but probably around 7 lbs per 1000 right now.


----------



## GA_Bermuda (Jun 22, 2019)

I am putting down 1.5lbs a month to fill in a lot of bare patches. I mulch 100% of the time.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have 419. I've put down about a half lb per thousand a week for a total of 2lbs per month. I skipped the last few weeks because I didn't want it to grow so much. It's been 105 degrees outside and finding a safe time to mow in that heat is tricky so pushing growth was something I held back on. I'm mostly maintaining but I have a few patches that died off this last winter that I'm trying to get to fill in. I think my new sod last year was a little weak and I'm trying to get the grass really established this year. I usually mulch unless I let it go for too long and then I bag.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

As of today I am at 3.7# on my 419 and 1.8# on my Zeon. Never catch clippings.


----------



## calebbo (Jul 30, 2019)

I put down 1lb per 1,000 sqft per month.

I use a Fiskars Reel Mower and leave the clippings.

I am maintaining/trying to allow my bermuda to fill out and grow thick.

Whatever Bermuda the builder laid down. Not sure what kind it is but I maintain my lawn at 1.4" 
My reel mower has weird settings. It has 8 settings from 1" to 4".


----------



## creinle11 (Mar 25, 2019)

I've been doing 1.5lb per month in my common bermuda front yard to fill in from the weed kill off this spring. Around 7lbs total for the year. At the beginning of each month I'm putting out a granular (usually milorganite) and then spraying Holganix around the 15th of each month.

I mulch my clippings in my front yard Bermuda and bag my clippings in the zoysia back yard.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

Using 2 pound 21 0 0 for 1k , mixing with water, each month. 
Also using 1 pound citric acid at the same time.
Do this since have high ph. Every 2 months april then...20.20.20 for p k. 
Using each mount liq micro+humic since high ph...
Simply spoon feeding. Sometimes using micro littlw high. Im using hunmic at last a year or long for each month-included winter and never had fungus.
Collecting clips. 
Just leveled by sand but unlikely had heavy rain before complete  in this time use heavy N...at last 3-4 pound for 1000sqf.
Front is common, other areas just soded by tiftuf and we will see result next year..
Cheers


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Way too much. I haven't kept a really close eye on it, but probably around 7 lbs per 1000 right now.


Just realized I didn't answer your other questions.

1. 7 lbs/1000
2. I don't catch clippings unless it's a scalp or too thick to leave
3. Maintenance 
4. Discovery bermuda


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

1) Just under 1/2lbs N per 1000k (all season)
2) mulch clippings
3) Maintenance 
4) Centipede

Have used the N-Ext products all this season including 18-0-1 GreenePunch as my fert. I've also noticed much less heat stress compared to other lawns in my neighborhood this season during heat waves here in Georgia.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I have been throwing down roughly 1.5# per 1000 sq ft. ~3# total for the front yard. Slowed it down last month due to the 100+ degree weather. Now it's starting to cool back down. I might raise it to 3#s per 1000 for my fall push.


----------

